# Дегенеративные изменения ШОП при ревматоидном артрите



## Изабелла (10 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте, дорогие Врачи ! Мне 55 лет, работаю бухгалтером. Основной диагноз : ревматоидный артрит с детства. В 2009-2011гг. были сделаны операции по эндопротезированию тазобедренных и коленного суставов. Сейчас беспокоят боли в шейном отделе позвоночника. Онемели кисти обеих рук, правая сильнее.Боли утоляю нестероидными препаратами. Нейрохирург рекомендует операцию так,как грозит паралич. Так ли это???
  Уважаемые, Врачи форума, убедительно прошу Вашего совета!!! Стоит ли делать операцию???                
И облегчит ли она мое состояние?  Какие прогнозы после операции?    Описание МРТ и снимки прилагаю. Заранее всем благодарна.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2017)

@Изабелла, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Мар 2017)

@Изабелла, добрый вечер. Переделывайте снимки.
Качество данных картинок соответствует моменту основания метода МРТ.


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2017)

@Изабелла, помощь в размещении снимков - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Изабелла (12 Мар 2017)

@dr.dreval, Добрый вечер. Что именно надо переделать? Какое-то другое МРТ? Как конкретно называется такое обследование? Или просто это фото не качественное? Подскажите, пожалуйста!


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Мар 2017)

МРТ необходимо записать на диск с подробными аксиальными и сагиттальными сканами, шагом от 1 до 3 мм, мощность аппарата не менее 1.5 тесла (это информация для рентгенологов, ее следует показать на листочке и улыбнуться, они поймут), учитывая наличие ревм.артрита, Вам необходимо сделать денситометрию, а потом уже принимать решение.


----------



## Изабелла (12 Мар 2017)

@dr.dreval, Спасибо, доктор! Извините за необознанность, но я же пациент, а не врач. Скажите -это обследование уже нельзя записать? Оно не сохраняется в аппарате? Надо все по новому сделать?


----------



## Изабелла (14 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте, дорогие Врачи ! Мне 55 лет, работаю бухгалтером. Основной диагноз : ревматоидный артрит с детства. В 2009-2011гг. были сделаны операции по эндопротезированию тазобедренных и коленного суставов. Сейчас беспокоят боли в шейном отделе позвоночника. Онемели кисти обеих рук, правая сильнее.Боли утоляю нестероидными препаратами. Нейрохирург рекомендует операцию так,как грозит паралич. Так ли это???
Уважаемые, Врачи форума, убедительно прошу Вашего совета!!! Стоит ли делать операцию???
И облегчит ли она мое состояние? Какие прогнозы после операции? Описание МРТ и снимки прилагаю.



 



Ссылка на диск МРТ.      https://yadi.sk/d/cSjfc6J_3FnAib                                                                           Заранее всем благодарна.


----------



## dr.dreval (14 Мар 2017)

@Изабелла, добрый вечер. У Вас грубая компрессия нервных структур с формированием миелопатического очага на уровне краниовертебрального перехода. Показана большая декомпрессивно-корректирующая операция.


----------

